# General > Pets Corner >  Missing Cat

## 2little2late

I foolishly forgot to lock my door on Tuesday evening and the door wasn't properly closed. When I got up Wednesday morning the door was open and my cats had gone. One has since returned home. The other one is still missing. He is completely Grey and answers to the name of Patrick ( I know, but the name really suits him lol). He went missing from MacArthur Street area. He could be anywhere around Grant St, Argyle Square or Breadalbane Terrace. He is a very nervous cat but also very affectionate. And his brother Tommy is pining for him. To be honest, I do not hold out much hope of him returning home. If anyone has seen or knows of his whereabouts would you please P.M. me.
Many, many thanks.

----------


## luskentyre

I'm really sorry to hear that Patrick is missing.  I hope you don't mind but I took the liberty of posting his details on the Cats Protection website as well.  If you have a photo of Patrick, I can add that as well?

There are some tips there which may help (link below).

> http://www.caithnesscatsprotection.o...ssing_tips.htm

I hope you have some good news soon.  Please let us know.

----------


## 2little2late

Not at all, thanks a million. Hopefully he will be found. I sure  hope he is alright.

----------


## Liz

I am so very sorry  that Patrick is missing and know how you are feeling but really hope you find him very soon.

If he is nervous he will most probably have gone into hiding quite nearby so would be worth going out in the quiet of the night calling for him as he is more likely to come to you when there aren't many people about.

----------


## evelyn

As Liz suggested, try going out late at night or early in the morning when its quiet.....its easier for Patrick to hear you and for you to hear him if he callls back.
We found Minnie our 16 year old moggie this way only a few months ago...she'd wandered into our neighbours garage and got locked in. I heard her rattling at the garage door when I was shouting for her in the early hours. 
Good luck.
evelyn

----------


## 2little2late

Liz very kindly lent me a cat trap. Patrick has been in it but never saw the food because it was covered up with the snow. Have replaced the food and we can also follow his paw prints too, so we know where he is. Things are looking up.

----------


## teenybash

Sounds as if good news could be on the way..........''c'mon Patrick you need to get home..............''

----------


## 2little2late

Patrick is home. Many thanks to Liz for the lend of a cat trap. He came home through the night. I checked this morning before I went to work and there he was curled up in the cat trap. Many thanks again Liz, couldn't have done it without your help.

----------


## Margaret M.

YAY!!  Love happy endings.  Way to go, Liz!!

----------


## luskentyre

Great news!  Well done Liz!

----------


## Liz

It is such great news that Patrick is home and am sure Tommy is so happy to have his brother back.

Love a happy ending! ::

----------


## 2little2late

They are both fast asleep now. Tommy on the arm of the settee and patrick just on the floor.

----------


## teenybash

Great news that Patrick is home.........and good on you Liz in helping this story have such a happy ending..... :Smile:

----------


## 2little2late

I'll post some photos within the next couple of days of the two terrors.

----------


## Liz

Would love to see photos of them!  It really made my day hearing that he was okay. :Grin: 

Thanks must go to my sister Margaret as well for taking the trap in to be collected.

----------


## 2little2late

This is a fine example of how good Caithness.org is too. Without the message board as well it may not have been such a happy ending. Many thanks to everyone for their messages too.

----------


## BINBOB

Great news...stay home,Patrick.WELL DONE Liz/Margaret. :Wink:

----------


## balto

what a lovely christmas present for you all, love happy endings. well done liz aswell for being so helpfull an part of patricks safe return xx merry christmas to you all xxx

----------

